# "No Weapons Allowed"



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Instead of asking in the other thread, I decided to make my own....

What happens exactly is theres a place of business that has a "No Weapons Allowed" sign posted, and you dont notice it/choose to notice it, and you get caught carrying?

Will you just be asked to leave or can you actually face criminal charges?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

_It will completely depend on your state laws._


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Maximo said:


> _It will completely depend on your state laws._


+1

In AZ all they can do is ask you to leave.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Check with the state AGO and they will tell you. Here in Florida you can befined, loose your permit, and go to jail. You can also be asked to leave at say a store.

Best Baldy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here in TX, we can ignore those signs. There has to be a specific sign in 1" letters in English and Spanish w/ a certain wordage. The sign ends up being pretty damn big.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yep, state laws. Here in NC the signs hold legal backing. Basically, if you have a concealed carry permit and conceal in a store with that sign and are caught, it's a felony in NC. Then again, you can't really carry anywhere in NC.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Maximo said:


> _It will completely depend on your state laws._


Exactly. Here in NC if you're caught you can face criminal trespass charges.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Here in Indiana BEFORE you can be charged with tresspass you have to be asked to leave and refuse. Personally, when at all possible I try NOT to do business with the places who choose to post those signs. When I HAVE to go in, well.....concealed means concealed.......


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> When I HAVE to go in, well.....concealed means concealed.......


:smt023:smt023


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I personally when i can avoid it i just don't shop there. However i always try and let them know i wont shop there. If they know they are loosing business they will eventually take them down. I usually send them a well thought out letter to make my points. There are some sites like www.anticcw.com That have sample letters you can use to start with. Also i have letters i have done i would be happy to share.

Tom Gresham mentioned the other day on gun talk that he likes to send the store a copy of the receipt from their competitor to show them the money they lost.

I know in VA you face a trespassing charge if they catch you and you don't leave.

In Tn its a firearms charge and you will loose your carry license but they have a very specific template the sign has to conform to. I have only been one place in TN that actually had a sign that would hold up in court but that don't mean it wont get you arrested.

Like jwkimber45 said "concealed means concealed"


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Instead of asking in the other thread, I decided to make my own....
> 
> What happens exactly if theres a place of business that has a "No Weapons Allowed" sign posted, and you dont notice it/choose to notice it, and you get caught carrying?


Afraid I'm not following you. Not sure what you mean by "get caught carrying." That's like saying, "What happens if you see a sign that says, 'No Martians allowed,' and you suddenly turn into a Martian?" Not something we really need to worry about.

(Don't get caught. Concealed means concealed. )


----------

